# Keeping cut potatoes from discoloring



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Instead of putting cut potatoes in a bowl of water, can I keep them from discoloring by tossing them with olive oil?
I'm trying to prep some simple herbed baby spuds ahead of time, so I can get them in the oven quickly: olive oil, a little garlic, rosemary, lemon thyme, salt and pepper.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Emily,

Blanch your spuds in salted water for 5 minutes,drain them well, and toss them in your evoo and herbs. S&P TT of course. If your not going to cook them within an hour of blanching, you should pop them in the fridge.


----------



## sdunn_mvm (Apr 29, 2005)

Emily

I agree with Cape Chef if your going to do them the same day. However, I do not think I would blanch them if they are going to be done the next day or a few days later. They tend to get a "wrinkled" affect if you blanch them and let them in the "fridge" to long. 

GOOD LUCK!  Scott


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you CC and sdunn_MVM!  
I really wish there was a book devoted to prep questions: how long can minced garlic sit out before being used? Same for onions and shallots? Can sautéed mushrooms sit around at room temp for several hours before being incorporated into the final dish or do they need to be refridgerated? How long can a fully-assembled apple pie sit out before being baked? Etc., etc. I know you pros probably learned all these things and much more on the job or in culinary school, but the rest of us either drive ourselves crazy trying to do everything at the same time at the last minute or prep too far ahead and ruin a dish.  I'd by a book on this subject in a flash. :bounce:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

That would make a great book, Phoebe!! To answer a few of your questions though, often, at home, like at work, I do a lot of the prep work hours, or even a day before. I have lots of little glass ramekins (4oz each) that I fill with my prep. I then toss them in the fridge, so that when I am ready to cook, most of my knife work is done and all I have to do is cook. Minced shallots will last at least a day or 2 if kept covered. Garlic I usually do the day of, if I am doing it earlier than that I will cover it with a little oil to help keep it fresh. Mushrooms can be sliced earlier in the day, not the day before, but keep them in the fridge, wrapped so they don't lose their moisture. Onions, like shallots can be done in advance, but only if they are going to be cooked into a dish. If using raw then cut as close to time as possible as onions will lose lots of their moisture pretty rapidly. As for the pie question, can't answer that question with complete authority, but I would say once you assemble your pie you will want to bake it ASAP as the filling will seep moisture into the pie dough givng you a soggy crust, but once baked it can sit out for quite some time. In fact, I never refridgerate my baked pies unless I know it is going to sit around for more than a few days. If it is only going to be around 2, 3 days tops, it never gets put into the fridge as I find it makes the crust soggy. Hope this answers a few questions. And again thanks for the book idea!!!


----------

